# FS/FT: 1/4HP Chiller Last chance on this price



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

This unit will go into storage and the price will be going up over $100.00 in the spring

Willing to trade for equipment and/or cash.

Eco-plus 1/4HP Chiller Chiller only used 2 summers. Cleaned and stored for winter
$330.00
Over-the-back/top plumbing available

Looking for;

MP10wES, Iwaki MD pumps

Found ATI 8x54w

Found pair of MP10wES, but one more won't hurt

Found Skimmer and Refractometer

Found Eheim 1262 but still interested in an Iwaki MD-30rxt. Must be an MD, not a WMD (hmm, is that an omen?)
Also could use an MD-30RT or 20RXT

Greg


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

To the top


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Will sell fixture without the 6700K bulbs
Also Over-the-back/top plumbing is available for the chiller


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Looking for trades


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Started a list of items I'm looking for in a trade


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Bump for new prices


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Bump again...
Willing to trade for SW equipment


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Fixture sold


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

OA has a brand new RR 75g for $250 Greg. Not sure what they normally go for. Maybe call around.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for that Anthony
KE & J&L will do the same. You can get an even better deal if you buy them with the stand and tops.

Edit Dec

No longer interested in a used Tank

List of items needed is there


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

List of items needed is up to date


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Last chance on this price.
This unit will go into storage and the price in the spring will be $450.00


----------

